# Anyone have experience with Red Zebras?



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I ran across a breeder here in GA with these at a good price. OF COURSE he states they are perfect companions for my yellow labs.. LOL - anyhow, I know they are a tab bit more aggressive and was wondering if anyone here has any experience in keeping them and if you could give me your opinion..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

AS long as the tank is large with plently of hiding places and there are an equal number of labs and zebras, then you should be fine.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have since changed my mind.. lol - they guy who has them for sale wanted to charge me over $60 to ship and he lives in the same state I do! NO THANKS!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW!! I would have said no too


----------

